# Software simulador de osciloscopio



## Nicolas_Durst (Ago 23, 2006)

Hola soy de Cordoba y curso 2 año del ciclo de especializacion de la secundaria y estaba viendo que existen software para simular osciloscopios. Inclusive vi un topic que hacia referencia a esto pero no pude conseguir ninguno, salvo uno que se llama Zelscope que es bastante completo ya que tiene inclusive analizador de espectro pero caduca a los 14 dias. Quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir alguna pagina para descargar este mismo con la clave u otro similar.

Desde ya muchas gracias

Nicolas

para ver el soft que uso vayan www.zelscope.com


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 23, 2006)

Hola,

Puedes descargar la aplicación del osciloscopio desde este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/osciloscopio-tarjeta-sonido-906/

Saludos.


----------



## Mushito (Sep 11, 2006)

El winscope version 2.51 no tiene para configurar la base de tiempos. Nesecito barridos lentos para poder ver una señal de 1Hz


----------



## cyberaltea (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola, gracias por tu enlace a Winscope. Veo que lo se utilizar en el caso de entrar sonido via microfono, pero, ¿como entro un archivo de sonido previamente gravado en el PC?

Gracias


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 11, 2008)

hola a todos quiero aportar lo que he investigado desde hace mucho, tengo muchos analizadores de espectro, osciloscopios, analizadores de THD distorsion armonica total y otras cosas que me gustaria que tuviesen para que armen sus amplificadores y proyectos de audio que quieran con sus tarjetas de sonido lo he usado y me ha gustado muchiiiisimo! ya se los posteo


----------



## yukardo (Jun 11, 2008)

Yo use este para mi trabajo de grado. es bueno espero que te sea de ayuda.

http://zeitnitz.de/Christian/Scope/Scope_en.html


----------



## ale_pencieri (Feb 5, 2012)

rafael ardila dijo:


> hola a todos quiero aportar lo que he investigado desde hace mucho, tengo muchos analizadores de espectro, osciloscopios, analizadores de THD distorsion armonica total y otras cosas que me gustaria que tuviesen para que armen sus amplificadores y proyectos de audio que quieran con sus tarjetas de sonido lo he usado y me ha gustado muchiiiisimo! ya se los posteo


 

Revivo este post porque no encontre los aportes a los que hacia refencia Rafa , de paso queria preguntarle si le este mensaje..si todavia tiene algunos datos para aportar sobre osciloscopios virtuales y tarjetas de sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

ale_pencieri dijo:


> Revivo este post porque no encontre los aportes a los que hacia refencia Rafa , de paso queria preguntarle si le este mensaje..si todavia tiene algunos datos para aportar sobre osciloscopios virtuales y tarjetas de sonido.



Estas mirando post con mucha antigüedad cuyos Link´s pueden estar caídos, mira este tema que es mas actual 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/


----------

